# Digitrax PR3 xtra question



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a PR3 xtra hooked up to a programming track and my laptop computer running DecoderPro 3.
If am reading the short instruction sheet correctly I can hook the PR3 to my Digitrax DCS100.

I can the enter MS100 mode and run an engine from a throttle in JMRI.

I can also change CV values on the main line for an engine.

Is this correct or will I need to do something or add something?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

MS100 is for a serial connection. Did you mean DCS100? Are you using USB? The PR3 connects to a CS via loconet. The program track can be on the CS or the PR3. Once you have the communications properly connected and configured, you can use the throttle in JMRI and program on the main.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Jerry.
Yes I meant DCS100 Booster.


----------

